
Show HN: Touchbase – impromptu quick video chat for remote teams(desktop chrome) - joe_unmeeting
https://touchbase.team
======
andypayne
More info on Touchbase and why we built it here:
[https://medium.com/unmeeting/introducing-touchbase-and-
why-w...](https://medium.com/unmeeting/introducing-touchbase-and-why-we-built-
it-de872abbab96)

